# Half ton Plow Weight



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

What would be a realistic plow weight for my 2011 silverado 1/2 ton pickup? It looks like most plow company's recommend keeping the weight below that 575lb range for their 1/2 ton models. I am sure that they have good reason for this but it keeps me in a light duty plow which I do not feel will hold up. Mostly be doing residential and small commercial.
A 3/4 ton truck is not an option. My closes dealers are Arctic snow PLOWS, Western and
SNO Way. MY truck has oem 2 " front lift kit and a extra spring in rear. What's your opinion for plow weight and brand?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Western Midweight


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Western HTS: http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/hts

Arctic SD: http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/english/poly_sd.php

Snoway 26 or 26R: http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/40 or http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/12


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

The Sno Way's are new in my area, not many using them. Their specs do not show moldboard guage and the ones i have seen look kinda thin. Comments on Sno Way plows range from the best to the worst.
Forgot to mention in my original post that we also have a SnowDogg dealer in town. Would a 675lb plow be to heavy or would I have to add Timberen's in addition to my 2'' lift kit. 
Thanks for the web links.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Put some weight in the back and order a WideOut. Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snowdogg but Im biased since I have a VX95. What factory lift kit do you have, can you post a pic?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

As I said, Western Midweight would be perfect. But they have the same front end rating as the old, torsion bar 1500. 3925, and we have a 7'6'' HD on our 06 Sierra 1500, no suspension aids whatsoever.


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

The lift kit is just a 2" spacer installed a the top of the front struts, unable to post pic. The 7' 6 Hd on your Sierra a Fisher or Western?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

growmow;1509558 said:


> The lift kit is just a 2" spacer installed a the top of the front struts


That is normally referred to as a leveling kit.

IMO

Snoway 26 or 26R: http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/40 or http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/12


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

growmow;1509558 said:


> The lift kit is just a 2" spacer installed a the top of the front struts, unable to post pic. The 7' 6 Hd on your Sierra a Fisher or Western?


Fisher. We have no turns in the bars, no timbrens, no leveling kit. This is an older truck with bars instead of coil springs, but with the same rating.

And I was playing around on Western eMatch and it said I could put an 8'6'' Pro Plow on the Sierra 1500...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1509618 said:


> Fisher. We have no turns in the bars, no timbrens, no leveling kit. This is an older truck with bars instead of coil springs, but with the same rating.
> 
> But very different trucks
> 
> And I was playing around on Western eMatch and it said I could put an 8'6'' Pro Plow on the Sierra 1500...


On the 2006 Sierra REGULAR CAB LONG BED changes drastically when you extend the cab. Try running the all new 2007 Sierra 1500


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

basher;1509636 said:


> On the 2006 Sierra REGULAR CAB LONG BED changes drastically when you extend the cab. Try running the all new 2007 Sierra 1500


I was talking about our 2006 Sierra 1500 Extended Cab 6.5 foot bed


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you are asking a half ton to do the work of a 3/4. That's fine as long as you are aware of and prepared for the consequences.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

2006Sierra1500;1509638 said:


> I was talking about our 2006 Sierra 1500 Extended Cab 6.5 foot bed


Well, right you are, Western says you can do it. Still is a destructive thing to do. You want to play with big boy toys, buy a big boy truck. 1/2 ton pickups are viable snow moving machines but for durability, operational reliability and maintenance/repair affordability you need to match the blade to the truck capacities. You can haul concrete blocks in a Honda Ridgeline once in a while but it won't stand up to it daily.

Regardless of whatever outlandish concepts you have of *your* truck's abilities they are moot to the OP as he has a 2011 truck. Stop by a dealer and take a look, they've changed since yours was made.


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

Unfortunately the 3/4 ton is not an option for me because the 1/2 is already purchased. I know you"ll say the 1/2 ton will cost more in repairs in the long run and I understand that, but it boils down to what I can afford now. I live in the Windsor Ontario area and 15 snow events per season is at the high end. On average 3 to 4 of those snowfalls would be more then 5"inches at best. The rest of the snowfalls range between 2 and 4 inches. London Ontario which is about 1.5 hrs north would on average get 2 X that amount. I am also focusing on residential, small commercial contracts.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Basher is right. Match the plow to your truck and if you want a little more plow then be reasonable. Don't go trying to hang a 8'6" vee off the front of it. As long as you take care if your truck it will be ok ie, preventative maintenance and not plowing like a complete ram rod. I plow with my half ton and it does a fine job. Is it better to have a heavier truck? Maybe but its not a necessity. Use your head and you'll be fine.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

@basher Yes I know, I have a 2011 half ton sitting in the driveway. Coil springs -_-


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. This may be a question for Basher.. When the wings on a Revolution are in the forward position and your plow catches on a drain in the middle of the plow, how will it be able to trip being it is a full trip design? The wings in the forward position will prevent plow from tripping.
Should it not have a trip edge design? I know Arctic SNOWPLOWS have some prototypes which I may purchase, they made 6 and have 2 left. Cost 7400 Cdn. I would put in on my newly purchased but used F 350 powerstroke, not on the 1/2 ton I talked about previously.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

growmow;1509840 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the advice. This may be a question for Basher.. When the wings on a Revolution are in the forward position and your plow catches on a drain in the middle of the plow, how will it be able to trip being it is a full trip design? The wings in the forward position will prevent plow from tripping.


The plow will lift as it trips. Yes if you are doing 35 mph in the box position it will be quite a bang. It is different than a vee for a number of reasons.

The issue in a trip edge is weight I only know of Meyer's 1/2 ton Vee plow at 582Lbs as the only wing blade plow besides the 26R that is suited for your truck. It is trip edge but only 7.5' as opposed to the 26R's 8 feet and lacks the Down Pressure. Yes Snowdawg has their trip edge 1/2 ton vee but it is in the 700lbs range and is not an authorized fit.


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

Meyers gets a bad rap, has then been improvements in recent years with there plows? I've seen them at trade shows, they look impressive.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Your snowfall totals sound like KY's! I have used 1/2 ton chevys for snowplowing for close to 2 decades and have yet to have a problem. I still have a 2000 and a 2002 still working snow. I have used Meyer steel 7 1/2 feet plows. A lot of weight for the front end but still no work has been done to any of the trucks. 

I think a lot of the numbers and ratings are just to cover GM. If you really followed the recommendations of anything you wouldn't leave the house when it snows anyway.


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

I know what you mean KYsnow, common sense is so important, I just don't want to make a purchase I will regret. BTW just got back from the GIE Expo, I was able to do the outdoor demo before it rained Friday. What do you think of SnowDogg and the Meyers of today.Usually all the major players are at Expo but do not recall SnoWay being there.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I run a western mid weight with a artic rear plow on a 2010 chevy 1/2 ton, Only things we did was a level kit up front, timbrens in the rear, and a second battery. Truck is awesome in driveways would not think of using it in a decent sized lot. I also have a 04 chevy 1/2 ton with a western 8' western pro plow, truck handles it fine. Its just comes down to knowing what you can and can't do with a half ton.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Light duty seems to depend on definition. For your truck, Arctic's "Standard Duty" would be the recommended match.

ALL of the Arctic plows from SD up to Extra Heavy Duty will physically fit on the same truck mount, so the only thing you really need to think about is the ability of your truck to support the weight. The "SD" rings in at 500 pounds for 7.5 foot, plus probably another 50-ish for the truck mount. The "HD" is 630 pounds, however, I believe that this is for the "hi-boy" lift frame, which is obviously heavier than the standard lift frame, which is perfectly compatible with the HD blade.

The magic number you need to look at is the FGAWR (front gross axle weight rating). Find out what the weight down on the front axle ACTUALLY is, add in the plow weight, make sure that its less than FGAWR.

I suggest that you actually CONTACT Arctic or other manufacturers and discuss your configuration needs and what is possible for your truck. Their website suggested an "LD" for my tacoma, but I wasn't satisfied with the 18" mouldboard. They have an unadvertised option for attaching an SD blade.


----------



## growmow (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jason.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Western Midweight with 350 lbs up against the tailgate.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

KYsnow;1510043 said:


> Your snowfall totals sound like KY's! I have used 1/2 ton chevys for snowplowing for close to 2 decades and have yet to have a problem. I still have a 2000 and a 2002 still working snow. I have used Meyer steel 7 1/2 feet plows. A lot of weight for the front end but still no work has been done to any of the trucks.
> 
> I think a lot of the numbers and ratings are just to cover GM. If you really followed the recommendations of anything you wouldn't leave the house when it snows anyway.


I'd like to know your thoughts on this truck? It seems like a good truck. I only need it to do maybe 30-40hrs a season. I have reservations on whether the 4.8l is enough to move the truck when plowing?

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/ctd/3255887991.html


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd like to know your thoughts on this truck? It seems like a good truck. I only need it to do maybe 30-40hrs a season. I have reservations on whether the 4.8l is enough to move the truck when plowing? 

I can't speak for the truck itself but I'm confident the 1/2 ton will get your work done. I happen to have purchased two 2008 chevy 1500 at the last minute when the rebates were great but supply was low. I ended up having to accept 2 1500 4.8L silvarados. I have been very nervous each winter because of the smaller V8 engine but it's now going on 4 seasons and I still haven't had to do anything except oil changes and brake replacements. These trucks have been able to plow everything I have asked them to push.

On a side note the 4.8L engine is also hauling 75 bags of 50 pound salt to boot. 

I do suspect in my larger strip centers I may not be able to push a heavier snow as far as a 3/4 ton.

I still have a 2000 and a 2002 Chevy 1/2 ton 5.3 plowing and salting with the same luck.

The wildcard is how the previous owner treated the truck your looking at.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

im sure its been mentioned, but building up your suspension a bit might be your solution. lift it a couple inches or get more suspension support.

iv got a 1/2 dodge with a mess of a plow, 8', box extensions, extra support and springs. im running them on a torsion bar suspension keyed all the way up. i can get new keys that would level out the truck for 140 bucks.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

KYsnow;1510845 said:


> I'd like to know your thoughts on this truck? It seems like a good truck. I only need it to do maybe 30-40hrs a season. I have reservations on whether the 4.8l is enough to move the truck when plowing?
> 
> I can't speak for the truck itself but I'm confident the 1/2 ton will get your work done. I happen to have purchased two 2008 chevy 1500 at the last minute when the rebates were great but supply was low. I ended up having to accept 2 1500 4.8L silvarados. I have been very nervous each winter because of the smaller V8 engine but it's now going on 4 seasons and I still haven't had to do anything except oil changes and brake replacements. These trucks have been able to plow everything I have asked them to push.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. not sure if you looked, it has a bigger plow then a 1/2 ton is suppose to have. I want the truck to last a while so I'll be doing some work on the front end to beef it up some as well as the back.



birddseedd;1510864 said:


> im sure its been mentioned, *but building up your suspension a bit might be your solution. lift it a couple inches or get more suspension support.*
> 
> iv got a 1/2 dodge with a mess of a plow, 8', box extensions, extra support and springs. im running them on a torsion bar suspension keyed all the way up. i can get new keys that would level out the truck for 140 bucks.


Thanks, that's what I plan to do.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1510950 said:


> Thanks. not sure if you looked, it has a bigger plow then a 1/2 ton is suppose to have. I want the truck to last a while so I'll be doing some work on the front end to beef it up some as well as the back.
> 
> Thanks, that's what I plan to do.


thats what i plan to do. errr. if i can come up with 140 bucks payup

too bad im broke


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a call this morning to find out that the truck was sold yesterday evening. I'm still looking.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I looked all over the place for a decent deal on a nice truck with a plow. After looking all day AND getting a big leaf clean up job done, I found a mint 06 Ford F250 with less then 90k with plow, inspected and ready to make money payup less then 2 miles from my house!  I'm getting it Friday.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I have had a 8ft fisher on a 2000 silverado. I plowed with it for 3 years at 8-10 lots a year. I replaced the transmission at 274k but I cant really say that was due to plowing.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

you sure you want to get a ford?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1511639 said:


> you sure you want to get a ford?


why would you ask this? there aint nothing wrong with ford in general, valid queston if he was getting a kia to plow with, but not a 06 f250.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1511643 said:


> why would you ask this? there aint nothing wrong with ford in general, valid queston if he was getting a kia to plow with, but not a 06 f250.


well. to start off i was just being silly.

but me and my wife got into this discussion a while ago. so we decided to count fords vs Chevy. noticed two things, 1 there were ALOT more chevy's than fords. a bunch. but the majority of the fords were brand new, chromed out, never seen any dirt or snow, whereas all the chevy's were some 20 years old. like my old c-10


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

birddseedd;1511639 said:


> you sure you want to get a ford?


I know you're j/k and you think I'd know better after buying a pile of crap F150. Thing is, this truck is "MINT" a one owner and very clean. Bonus is, it will come with a plow installed and ready to plow snow. It's right in my price range so I'm going for it. I can take on more work as well. If I use the truck in place of the atv, I should be able to make double the money in the same amount of time.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1511667 said:


> well. to start off i was just being silly.
> I know, I'm just giving you a hard time
> but me and my wife got into this discussion a while ago. so we decided to count fords vs Chevy. noticed two things, 1 there were ALOT more chevy's than fords. a bunch. but the majority of the fords were brand new, chromed out, never seen any dirt or snow, whereas all the chevy's were some 20 years old. like my old c-10


 I dont know about were you live, or if your talking about plow trucks, but in general Ford almost always has & is #1 selling brand of pick up trucks, in us,canada, north america & even world.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1511690 said:


> I know you're j/k and you think I'd know better after buying a pile of crap F150. Thing is, this truck is "MINT" a one owner and very clean. Bonus is, it will come with a plow installed and ready to plow snow. It's right in my price range so I'm going for it. I can take on more work as well. If I use the truck in place of the atv, I should be able to make double the money in the same amount of time.


add box extensions with a 4 inch flair. will save you another 40 %


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Lets not start a Chevy verses Ford bash. I personally like the fact that Ford didn't need to get bailed out when the others didn't manage the company well enough yet still made a killer paycheck while sticking their hand out to the gov. Besides that, the truck is very clean and is a one owner with average mileage and will do what I need it to do to operate my business. I'll post a few pics once I get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

birddseedd;1511712 said:


> add box extensions with a 4 inch flair. will save you another 40 %


I actually don't know what plow they will have for it. The truck is at a dealership and they have a few dozen plow kits that they removed from trade ins. He said when they need a plow to seal a deal they locate one that has a mounting kit for that particular truck. If they don't have a mounting kit for the truck he said they'd buy a mount kit and install it on the truck for one of the plows they have in stock. I told him I'd like to know what plows they have and if I could see or possibly pick one out of the bunch. Heck, they might have a V blade there for all I know. That would REALLY be the icing on the cake.  Basically they are throwing in the plow and stuff at no extra charge.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1511730 said:


> Lets not start a Chevy verses Ford bash. I personally like the fact that Ford didn't need to get bailed out when the others didn't manage the company well enough yet still made a killer paycheck while sticking their hand out to the gov. Besides that, the truck is very clean and is a one owner with average mileage and will do what I need it to do to operate my business. I'll post a few pics once I get it if anyone is interested.


Sorry, just needed to bug birddseedd, I dont think he would feel at home if someone wasnt fighting with him, lol just joking Bird! I like Ford for that as well(I'm not even american)

Sounds like a good find ALC! as long as its worth the $ it's prob is in your businesses best intrests. since not only will it be way quicker in most cases then atv, but it will in a positive way add to your business's image. YES Post pics


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1511739 said:


> I actually don't know what plow they will have for it. The truck is at a dealership and they have a few dozen plow kits that they removed from trade ins. He said when they need a plow to seal a deal they locate one that has a mounting kit for that particular truck. If they don't have a mounting kit for the truck he said they'd buy a mount kit and install it on the truck for one of the plows they have in stock. I told him I'd like to know what plows they have and if I could see or possibly pick one out of the bunch. Heck, they might have a V blade there for all I know. That would REALLY be the icing on the cake.  Basically they are throwing in the plow and stuff at no extra charge.


I have custom made ones that can be mounted on any plow. i can get pics if you like.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Considering I started business with a 96 Chevy then got the 01 Ford I have now, the 06 is a step up. LOL It has a full size bed which is a bonus for me as well. I do a lot of clean up work as well as mulching. I think I'm going to get a dump kit for the stock bed. I was prepared to get one for the 01 but it's in bad shape and I didn't look it over good before I bought it. If it was nice I'd put a plow on it but it has too many little problems lingering. Like bearing noise in the rear diff, engine noise that is getting louder, evaporator and heater core both are leaking, steel return line for the P/S is rusted through and is leaking and the frame has flaking rust all over it! I was in a bind and needed a truck and grabbed what I could. This truck will do well to grow my business. I have 2 new commercial plowing accounts that are signed and 5 new driveways all in one spot I added for this season. I might wait until I see how quick I can get things done.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BC Handyman;1511696 said:


> I dont know about were you live, or if your talking about plow trucks, but in general Ford almost always has & is #1 selling brand of pick up trucks, in us,canada, north america & even world.


Don't take this as a jab against Ford, but "best selling" is not synonymous with "best". In fact, because of my absolute lack of faith in humanity, the sales rate is absolutely not a statistic that would have any influence in my buying choice at all ever.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonv;1512031 said:


> Don't take this as a jab against Ford, but "best selling" is not synonymous with "best". In fact, because of my absolute lack of faith in humanity, the sales rate is absolutely not a statistic that would have any influence in my buying choice at all ever.


If i understand you correctly, I agree. People buy based on popularity and price, not quality. Thus why everything we have almost comes from china.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

jasonv;1512031 said:


> Don't take this as a jab against Ford, but "best selling" is not synonymous with "best". In fact, because of my absolute lack of faith in humanity, the sales rate is absolutely not a statistic that would have any influence in my buying choice at all ever.


Sales rate does have a *practical* advantage. If they're selling craploads of them then there will be craploads in the junkyard, Dorman will make craploads of inexpensive improved replacement parts for whatever little things fail, you'll find craploads of repair documentation on the internet, there will be craploads of accessories that fit, etc.

Not saying that you should accept an inferior product for those reasons; merely that it can be a worthy factor in the overall decision, especially if you like to keep vehicles for a long time and continue repairing them.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They'll do anything to keep certain "titles" they use to sell Hertz (which they owned) Taurus at a loss and have Hertz sell off cars early to keep the title of "best selling midsize.' It's all a numbers game with a marketer's spin.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

theholycow;1512233 said:


> Sales rate does have a *practical* advantage. If they're selling *crap*loads of them then there will be *crap*loads in the junkyard, Dorman will make *crap*loads of inexpensive improved replacement parts for whatever little things fail, you'll find *crap*loads of repair documentation on the internet, there will be *crap*loads of accessories that fit, etc.
> 
> Not saying that you should accept an inferior product for those reasons; merely that it can be a worthy factor in the overall decision, especially if you like to keep vehicles for a long time and continue repairing them.


so basically ur saying fords are a bunch of crap 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

dont mind me, im just foolin around


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

birddseedd;1512280 said:


> so basically ur saying fords are a bunch of crap
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> dont mind me, im just foolin around


But he does make a valid point.
Which I will counter with a "I prefer not to have to get parts for it".


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

I vote for a Boss Standard Duty 7 1/2 ft. straight blade. Your Chevy should have the snowplow prep package, with 3950 front axle rating, regular cab, 8 ft. box and 4 to 5 hundred pounds of ballast behind the rear wheel wells. You will retain your warranties from Chevy and Boss which won't happen with new Fords and Ram half tons. The only problem I have had, knock on wood, has been a low beam head light bulb, the first storm I pushed snow with this setup was a 4 footer. I unhook the plow after each event, to prevent any unneccesary stress. Oh and by the way, around Rochester and Syracuse, New York, more Silverados are sold than Ford and Ram combined.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

shotgunwillie;1513743 said:


> I vote for a Boss Standard Duty 7 1/2 ft. straight blade. Your Chevy should have the snowplow prep package, with 3950 front axle rating, regular cab, 8 ft. box and 4 to 5 hundred pounds of ballast behind the rear wheel wells. You will retain your warranties from Chevy and Boss which won't happen with new Fords and Ram half tons. The only problem I have had, knock on wood, has been a low beam head light bulb, the first storm I pushed snow with this setup was a 4 footer. I unhook the plow after each event, to prevent any unneccesary stress. Oh and by the way, around Rochester and Syracuse, New York, more *Silverados are sold* than Ford and Ram combined.


darn then candians


----------



## shotgunwillie (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey Birdseed, I got a gal in Kalamazoo. My baby girl, her husband, and three of my grandsons live in the eastern side of Kazoo County.Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

shotgunwillie;1513765 said:


> Hey Birdseed, I got a gal in Kalamazoo. My baby girl, her husband, and three of my grandsons live in the eastern side of Kazoo County.Thumbs Up


i live on hte east side too.

do they need plowin? ill givem the plowsite discount Thumbs Up


----------



## tyreese27 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have 2011 silverado 1500 with 6'8 and do all commercial plowing (paid by the hour) and have got 70+ inches of snow in IL this year and the truck has handle it perfectly and not one problem. People can hate on the half tons for plowing but just dont beat it up and take it easy and you will be just fine.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

I am currently plowing with an 2003 Avalanche 1500 with a Western 7-6 Midweight and Western 1000 spreader. A 2001 Ford F150 ext cab short bed with a Fisher 7-6 and Blizzard LP-8 Spreader. Between these two trucks we have racked up 220 billable hours since December 1st. No problems due to breakage. We try to take care of our equipment and not do anything stupid. We have also spread over 50,000 pounds of salt with those trucks this year. The 1/2 tons are definitely more maneuverable too. we do several properties that are pretty tight. Had f250'sn the past with Western 8-6 MVP's. They can push the heavier stuff better, but other than that I do not see much difference.


----------

